# Not just kids stuff?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay guys, bare with me on this one.

I am a bit of a comics geek, have been since I was a kid. I like comic book movies (for the most part) because it's a nice escape for an hour or so. I keep up with news of the movies and came across an article that seemed a little strange. It seems DC (same company that made the Batman movies) is making a new movie based on a comic from the 60's called THUNDER agents. Thunder stands for The Higher United Nations Defense Enforcement Reserves. That's not the strange part, the strange part is the movie is being backed by the actual United Nations! AND it will be financed by the Chinese company Huayi Brothers Media. We know Hollywood uses the media to indoctrinate our society so this got me wondering why these unlikely groups were getting in bed with each other over "entertainment". Maybe Squatch's tinfoil hat is on a little too tight these days but the story struck me as odd.

Here's the paragraph on it:



> SUPER IDEA: THUNDER Agents, Ho?
> It wasn't all Marvel news this week, however. Also announced at New York Comic Con was movie (and television) development for THUNDER Agents, a superhero property from the 1960s that has since been revived by both DC Entertainment and IDW in comic books, and will now come to the screen with, of all things, backing from the United Nations. Like, the actual United Nations. (To be fair, THUNDER does stand for "The Higher United Nations Defense Enforcement Reserves," so it's not entirely out of the blue.) The property will be financed by the Chinese company Huayi Brothers Media, with Batman Begins producer Michael Uslan on board to guide the franchise.
> Why this is super: Quite whether or not movie audiences are prepared for a fifth superhero universe in cinema (after Marvel's, Warner Bros.'s DC franchise, Fox's based on its Marvel characters, and upstart Valiant Entertainment's) is an open question, but for sheer novelty value alone-it's a UN-approved project!-this one could be a lot of fun.


Source:

Cape Watch: Is Marvel Going to War With Itself? | WIRED


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay guys, bare with me on this one.
> 
> I am a bit of a comics geek, have been since I was a kid. I like comic book movies (for the most part) because it's a nice escape for an hour or so. I keep up with news of the movies and came across an article that seemed a little strange. It seems DC (same company that made the Batman movies) is making a new movie based on a comic from the 60's called THUNDER agents. Thunder stands for The Higher United Nations Defense Enforcement Reserves. That's not the strange part, the strange part is the movie is being backed by the actual United Nations! AND it will be financed by the Chinese company Huayi Brothers Media. We know Hollywood uses the media to indoctrinate our society so this got me wondering why these unlikely groups were getting in bed with each other over "entertainment". Maybe Squatch's tinfoil hat is on a little too tight these days but the story struck me as odd.
> 
> ...


2 things Squatch:

I ain't baring with you.
Have you caught a swamp fever? This is a little out of character/role for you.

But hey, I will try to hang with you, but comics?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's just like they use comic books in low level college courses and call them graphic novels.


----------



## parul1212 (Oct 28, 2015)

Think only kids need fluoride to keep their teeth healthy? Think again. Adults need fluoride, too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

parul1212 said:


> Think only kids need fluoride to keep their teeth healthy? Think again. Adults need fluoride, too.


And you....... need to stop firing up that little pipe in your pocket.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the comic movies too. Except the ben afflick daredevil. That movie was tripe. 

I guess hollywood trying to show us how we should see the world is nothing new. We all know there is a wizard behind the wall. We just need toto to scare him out for us and send him on his way. 

The problem is your a cook if you try tell the truth. I see it all around me. You cant be a truther. 

Well just like the proverbial box of chocolates, at least we have read the label. You dont need to consume. The whole build it and they will come thing is tripe too.


----------

